# Remove PostgreSQL 7.4 or Update to 9.0



## doublejay (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.1 and I installed PostgreSQL 7.4 (/usr/ports/database/portgresql74-contri/make install). On a second server I run PostgreSQL 8.4. And this version should also be run an my first server. But I can't deinstall the 7.4 version. When I wanna install PostgreSQL 8.4 I get the message:


```
# make install clean
===>  postgresql-server-8.4.3_1 cannot install: the port wants postgresql84-client but you have postgresql74-client installed.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-server.
```

Can anybody help me?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

pkg_delete(1) both the client and server. Then proceed to install the version you want.


----------

